

Centos.org Down - jlawer
http://lists.ausnog.net/pipermail/ausnog/2014-June/024787.html

======
jlawer
This has since been fixed. Red Hat appeared to have screwed up and nuked the
name server configuration when they took ownership of the centos.org domain.
Nice 4 hour+ outage.

------
mjpa
www.centos.org works for me, but mirrorlist.centos.org (what I want!) doesn't
work for me.

